# A(...) Premium-SMS / wap.handysms.com 81333



## tantetai (14 Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,
könnt Ihr mich aus einer Kostenfalle befreien ? :unzufrieden:

Seit längerer Zeit bekomme ich immer wieder über die Nr.81333 eine sms geschickt mit der Nachricht: Hol dir den neusten Handyfun! Vorteil 3 Downloads nach Wahl zum Spartarif von nur EUR 3,99/Woche! Mehr? wap.handysms.com. 
Ich vermute das meine Nichte als sie leihweise mein Handy für einige Zeit besaß, unfug damit veranstaltet hat. (Sie behauptet natürlich, nein ich war´s nicht!!  )
Nun versuche ich über handysms.com heraus zubekommen, wie ich das wahrscheinlich eingeheimste Abo meiner Nichte gekündigt bekomme.
Leider hatte ich über diese Seite keine Chance eine Nummer zu finden unter der ich diese üblichen Kündigungs-Sms schreiben kann. (z.B. stopalle......blablabla ). Auch nicht bei meinem unendlichen suchen im Internet. Es werden mir jede Woche von der Handykarte 5,-Euro abgebucht. Das bin ich nun leid.
Kann mir evtl. jemand dabei behilflich sein, daß entsprechende Kennwort zur Kündigung mitzuteilen.
Über Jamba hatte ich ebenfalls das gleiche Problem, daß ließ sich Gott sei Dank schnell lösen. Aber dieses verflixte wap.handysms.com bringt mich an den Rand des Wahnsinns.:wall:
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe. Ich bin Euch sehr dankbar wenn Ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könntet.


----------



## jalex2000 (14 Januar 2010)

Frage Dein Provider ob ein Abo zu Grunde liegt und ob eine Abschaltung möglich ist. Bei O2 ist dies möglich. 

Schau mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...ln-bei-abzocke-zur-verfuegung.html#post302291


----------



## tantetai (15 Januar 2010)

Hallo liebes Forum-Mitglied,

vielen Dank für Deinen Tip.

Im Handyladen hab ich keine richtigen Antworten erhalten können.
Deren Antwort lautete: " Setzen Sie sich mit denen in Verbindung die dem Provider die Kosten in Rechnung stellt ". In dem Falle sollte ich mich also an wap.handysms.com wenden und das Abo dort kündigen. Sie könnten mir nicht weiterhelfen und von einer Sperrung war nicht mal die Rede.
Ist bei einem Kartentelefon eine Sperrung überhaupt möglich??? Abrechnungsnachweise gibts ja leider bei einem Kartentelefon nicht.
Ich werde mich morgen nochmals auf den Weg machen und danach fragen.
PS: Bei der letzten Email an Jamba habe ich Ihnen einfach mal die Nummer 81333 mitgeteilt die mir wohl weiterhin noch Geld von meinem Handy bucht! Freundlicher Weise erhielt ich heute Mittag eine Tel.-Nr. und eine Emailanschrift an die ich mich wenden könnte.
Ich werde mich dort mal Informieren und weiter mitteilen was sich hierbei ergeben hat.

Ansonsten überlege ich ob ich die Simkarte vernichte :roll: und mir einfach eine neue zulege. Ob mich das weiter bringt, weis ich auch nicht. Im nachhinein bekomme ich dann die riesen Rechnung obwohl ich mich frage, wie wollen Sie an mich herantreten.

Erstmals Danke und einen schönen Abend noch.


----------



## jalex2000 (15 Januar 2010)

Schauen Sie mal hier:
komische nummer!? 81333 - gulli:board

Die SMS 81333 gehört:
Mindmatics AG

Marcel-Breuer-Str. 18
80807 München

Wo gefunden?
E-Plus Premium SMS Suche

Ist der 15. Anbieter auf der Liste

Dieser wird die Nummer Sicherlich weitervermietet haben

Ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## jalex2000 (15 Januar 2010)

Nachtrag:
Bitte auch die PDF sich genauer anschauen:
http://premiumdienste.eplus.de/pdf/verhaltenskodex.pdf

hier erscheint der Punkt II
1.1. für Sie interessant zu sein.

Des Weiteren sollten  Sie wissen, das das Weitervermieten eigentlich verboten ist.

Einen Hinweis an die BNetzA hilft ebenfalls...
Bundesnetzagentur | Rufnummernmissbrauch - Spam - Unerlaubte Telefonwerbung

hier gibt es auch  die Möglichkeit sich über SMS zu Beschweren.

Ich glaube nun haben Sie erst einmal genug Futter um das Problem zu lösen  :-D


----------



## Betroffene (21 Januar 2010)

tantetai schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,
> könnt Ihr mich aus einer Kostenfalle befreien ? :unzufrieden:
> 
> Seit längerer Zeit bekomme ich immer wieder über die Nr.81333 eine sms geschickt mit der Nachricht: Hol dir den neusten Handyfun! Vorteil 3 Downloads nach Wahl zum Spartarif von nur EUR 3,99/Woche! Mehr? wap.handysms.com.
> ...





Liebe tantetai,

ich denke ich kann dir helfen.

Bekam auch immer diese sms, ohne mich daran erinnern zu können überhaubt ein abo abgeschlossen zu haben...
abgesehen davon, dass einem diese ständigen sms auf den wecker fallen, geht das ja auch noch richtig ins geld...

Ich habe mich mal informiert ( recherche im net) und bin auf meine erlösung gestossen...


Ruf einfach die 0800-1002068-10 an (0800-er Nummern sind ja gratis :-D).
Du hörst eine Ansage, so ca. "Wenn sie ein bestehendes Abo kündigen möchten drücken sie die 1, das tust du.. danach musst du über die tastatur deines telefons deine handynr. eingeben also 0177xxxxx, die prüfen dann ob und wieviele abos über deine nr. laufen und fragen dich dann, ob du die kündigen ,möchtest... musst dann wieder die 1 drücken (so war's jedenfalls bei mir) und du erhälst gleich nach der Ansage, dass alle Abos gekündigt werden, eine sms in der steht (ich zitiere wörtlich):

Vielen Dank für die Nutzung von MES_ABO_DE_81333 auf der 81333. Dein Abo wurde mit sofortiger Wirkung gekündigt.


Dann solltest du da eigentlich raus sein.

Hab dann gleich nochmal angerufen um zu prüfen ob da noch irgendwas ist und habe dann die meldung erhalten, dass auf meine Nr. KEIN ABO läuft.... *freu*

Hätt ich viel eher machen sollen.....

Hoffe es hilft dir und den anderen....

LG,
Chrissi


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Januar 2010)

Hallo Ihr lieben Forumsmitglieder,

ich danke Euch für die reichlichen Information über die hinterlistigen Machenschaften solcher Sms und wie ich schnellstmöglich wieder daraus kommen kann.

Mittlerweile hatte ich bereits herausgefunden, wer sich überhaupt hinter dieser Nummer versteckt. Ich habe, wie mir schon dankbarer Weise von Jamba und den Forumsmitgliedern mitgeteilte wurde, Adresse und die Telefonnummer erhalten und das wohl laufende Abo über Telefon gekündigt. Das ging sehr flott und Gott sei Dank unkomplizierter als ich dachte.
Ich hoffe nun, daß ich endlich aus dieser teuren Angelegenheit heraus bin. Eine Bestätigungs-Sms habe ich bekommen und warte nun ab. Mein Handy habe ich wieder einmal aufgeladen und hoffe das mich nun keine weiteren Kosten mehr erwarten werden.

Ich habe in meinem Leben wieder mal etwas dazu gelernt und kann nur jeden vor solchen Sachen eindringlichst warnen!!!!!!!

Nochmals an alle " Danke ", für die Informationen. Ein "HOCH" auf das Internet und das es solche hilfreichen Seiten gibt, wie dieses Forum!

Danke und eine schöne Woche noch!
Tantetai


----------



## Unregistriert (6 März 2010)

Hallo da mein Neffe den gleichen Mist gemacht hat, danke ich Euch sehr für Eure hifreiche Information. Er hatte tatsächlich dort ein Abo abgeschlossen. Dies scheint nun erledigt zu sein. Vielen Dank noch einmal


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2010)

Hatte gleiches Problem mit der Abzocke.Vielen Dank mit dem Tip 0800-1002068-10.Hat sofort geklappt. Bin jetzt total Happy


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2010)

hallo alle zusammen habe das gleiche problem mir werden wöchentlich 6 euro abgebucht kann dies aber auch nicht stoppen erhalte andauernd sms von 67899 die telefonnummer die vorhin angegeben wurde kann ich leider nicht erreichen
bitte dringenst um hilfe wird nämlich so langsam sauteuer!!


----------



## NightFox (11 Mai 2010)

[noparse]An den verfasser des letzten beitrages:
Mein bruder hat das gleiche problem, da er aber prepaid hat, wissen wir uns zu helfen 
Seit gestern hab ich jedoch e-mail kontakt mit den betreibern, entwickelt sich jedoch nicht besonders vielversprechend -.-
Ich habe die Werbung von dieser 67899 nummer noch, sie ist aus der luxemburger TeleRevue vom 24.04.-30.-04.2010. Unten ist die Homepage des Unternehmens angegeben: Klingeltöne, Videos, MP3, Java Games, Logos, Bildmitteilungen, Screensaver, farbige Hintergrundbilder und echte Geräusche für Nokia, Sagem, Motorola, Siemens, Ericsson, Samsung u.a. und die email: [email protected]. Vielleicht kanns du mehr erreichen.
mfg NightFox [/noparse]


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2010)

Und warum wendet ihr euch nicht gleich an die MindMatics AG? 





> Der Dienstanbieter der SMS-Dienste in Deutschland ist die MindMatics AG.





> Betreiber und für den Inhalt  verantwortlich:
> 
> NCN-NetConsulting GmbH
> A-6020 Innsbruck
> Eduard-Bodem-Gasse 6


----------



## NightFox (12 Mai 2010)

Hat, jetzt geklappt =) Sie haben den dienst angeblich gestoppt. Werde in den nächsten tagen die prepaidkarte wieder aufladen und gucken


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2010)

NightFox schrieb:


> Werde in den nächsten tagen die prepaidkarte wieder aufladen und gucken


Wenn das Guthaben aber verbraucht war und noch Buchungen vor der Kündigung fällig gewesen sind, gehen die zu Lasten des neuen Guthabens.


----------



## haala (5 Juni 2010)

hallo crissis ! Auch von mir allerbesten Dank für Deine erfolgreiche Hilfe, hat auf Anhieb geklapppt, bin so froh, mach weiter so...


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juni 2010)

jaaa vielen lieben dank für den tip mit der 0800 nummer 
endlich ist es vorbei mit der wöchentlichen abzocke


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juni 2010)

Betroffene schrieb:


> Liebe tantetai,
> 
> ich denke ich kann dir helfen.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2010)

hallo,
ich habe das auch versucht mit der 0800 nummer aber aus luxemburg funktioniert das nicht  hat jemand eine ahnung ob es noch eine andere telefonnummer gibt wo ich auch aus luxemburg anrufen kann?


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juli 2010)

0800-1002068-10 super mit dieser Nr. hat mir echt den arsch gerettet . des hat mich schon seit monaten geärgert. Ich werd mein handy nicht mehr so einfach der famiie ausleihen. Hat mich immer gewundert warum meine 15 euro prepaid so schnell wegwaren. Bis irgendwann ne sms kam mit videoclips abo. Schade das es mal wieder keiner gewesen sein will.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 August 2010)

Hallo chrissi, du bist die größte; es hat funktioniert mit der 0800 nummer. liebe grüße von der obermosel duke2004


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2010)

hab das Heute 23,08, 2010 ausprobiert, Geil es hat auf ANHIEB Geklappt. Danke für die Tipp´s. Wer Probleme mit der Tel. 81000 hat, ruft die 0800100206810 an und geht den Anweisungen nach, dauert nich lang und Kostet nix. Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2010)

Sorry, hab 81000 STATT 81333 Geschrieben. Gemeint ist 81333!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 September 2010)

uns geht es auch mit der 81333 so, diese bande hat niemand bestellt und sobald wir guthaben aufgeladen haben zocken diese immer irgendwie ab.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 September 2010)

Vielen dank Crissi, hat auch bei mir wunderbar geklappt, bin endlich das Leiden los.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2010)

Hallo.
auch ich habe mir ein Abo eingefangen. Allerdings von der Firma Buongiorno GmbH.
Klappt. die 0800 Nummer auch für diese Firma

Danke


----------



## conny170665 (30 September 2010)

ich danke euch auch,denn auch ich bin auf diese dumme abzocke reingefallen und hatte mir da mal was geholt und gott sei dank jetzt dank euren beiträgen hier raus gekommen.danke für eure tipps.glg aus nürnberg von conny


----------



## isabella12047 (2 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Betroffene,
ich benutze gleich den Plural, weil es ja so viele sind.
Mir ist das durch meien Tochter, die den Handyvertrag von E plus nutzte, auch passiert.
Nachdem sich zwei SMS Servicedienste "von hinten" über WAP eingeschlichen hatten.Üner Intenet kündigte ich beide.
Zu Glück bestand ein Lastschrifteinzugsverfahren. So habe ich 2 überhöhten Rechnungen
widersprochen und E plus angeboten, die unstrittigen Beiträge zu bezahlen, die Beiträge der SMS Dienste solle E plus sich von denen zurückholen. E plus wollte das Verfahren aber durchziehen und übergab alles einem Inkassounternehmen. Ich habe über meinen Anwalt
auch hier widersprochen. Schließlich erhielt ich einen Mahnbescheid. Diesen werde ich mit gorßer Aussicht auf Erfolg aussitzen. Denn die wollen ja Geld von mir. Sollte es wirklich gerichtlich weitergehen, werde auf keinen Fall irgend etwas bezahlen und nötigenfalls bis vor den Europäischen Gerichtshof gehen. Die Geschäftsmethoden dieser Abzocker wuchern und wabern durch Internet. Man muss sie mit den gleichen Mitteln bekämpfen, die sie auch benutzen.
Es grüßt mit Appel zur Nachahmung
riomayo


----------



## blowfish (3 Oktober 2010)

isabella12047 schrieb:


> Schließlich erhielt ich einen Mahnbescheid. Diesen werde ich mit gorßer Aussicht auf Erfolg aussitzen.



Wenn es sich um einen Mahnbescheid von einem Gericht handelt, ist das Aus sitzen der falsche Weg.
Nur eine Rücksendung an das ausstellende Amtsgericht mit dem Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle ist erfolgversprechend.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Oktober 2010)

isabella12047 schrieb:


> . Schließlich erhielt ich einen Mahnbescheid.


Ein echter gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, so wie er hier beschrieben wird?
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Wäre sehr ungewöhnlich


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Oktober 2010)

Betroffene schrieb:


> Liebe tantetai,
> 
> Ruf einfach die 0800-1002068-10 an (0800-er Nummern sind ja gratis :-D).



Dieser Tipp ist echt Klasse. Habe damit soeben das lästige Abo bei meiner Tochter gelöscht. Keine Ahnung, ob andere Anbieter auch so eine Nummer betreiben. Man kann das ja schon fast als "kundenfreundlich" bezeichnen.

Gruß, René


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Info Chrissi!

Habe das Abo auch gerade gekündigt, ich hoffe das der Spuck jetzt ein Ende hat.
Und ich hoffe auch das es keine Abbuchungen mehr gibt.

Gruß John


----------



## Reducal (16 Oktober 2010)

> * Du erhältst wöchentlich 3 Handyspiele deiner Wahl um nur  1,66€/Download im Wejavasparabo für 4,99€/Woche. WAP-Push Links sind  kostenlos. Kündigung jederzeit möglich. Deine Handynummer wird nicht  weitergegeben


Wejava...auweia und nicht mal den Ort im Impressum richtig schreiben können...





> *Firma:*
> MES Advertising Ges.m.b.H.
> Eduard-Bodem-Gasse 6
> A-6020 Innbruck
> ...


... und mittelgraue Schrift auf hellgrauem Untergrund - pfui! Für die lieben "kleinen" reichts aber auch so :bang:


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Dezember 2010)

so geil ich habe auch gerade angeruffen ,danke ..aber ich bin mir immernoch nicht sicher ,ob meine daten nicht an andere abo falllen gesendet werden ...
aber er hat mein abo gekündigt ...im moment solte ich noch ruhig durchatmen können ,denn ich habe hirmit fast 100 euro ferloren ,(...)


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Februar 2011)

hat geholfen danke


----------



## Unregistriert (13 März 2011)

Ich habe as selbe problem.
Ich habe bei dieser nummer angerufen und die sagen mir es liege kein abo vor.
Diese firmer schick mir seit 4 monaten jeden monat 2 mal eine sms die mir 3,99 euro abzieht.

was soll ich machen?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2011)

Auch ich muss mich bedanken für den wertvollen Tipp mit der 0800-... Telefonnummer.
Mein Sohn war auch in die Falle gegangen. Ich hoffe mit dem Anruf ist alles erledigt.
Danke Mama 1234


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2011)

Hallo Chrissi


Vielen, vielen Dank fuer die 0800 Nummer die Du hier mitgeteilt hast. Endlich kann ich beruhigt mein Handy wieder aufladen ohne dass das ganze Geld auf der Karte direkt wieder abgebucht wird.


gglg Melanie


----------



## hugo052011 (13 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

auch unsere Tochter (12 J.) ist leider auf die Abzocke mit einer "81333-SMS" hereingefallen.
Google sei Dank - bei "81333" wird dieser Beitrag als erstes Ergebnis angezeigt.
Auch wir sind Chrissy sehr dankbar für den entscheidenden Tipp mit der 0800-Nr. . (siehe auch HANDYSMS :: impressum)
Das hätte mich Stunden gekostet, diese Nr. herauszufinden...
Ich war sehr skeptisch, ob die Kündigung wirklich so einfach gehen kann. Man muss ja damit rechnen, dass sich hinter der 0800-Nr. z.B. eine Umleitung auf eine teure 0900-Nr. verbirgt, damit man auch bei der Kündigung noch seinen "Spaß" hat. Es ist erschreckend, was man alles zum Thema "Abzocke" findet, gerade in Bezug auf deutsches Recht...

Wir kannten diese Abzockmethoden bisher nur aus den Medien, und haben einen großen Schreck bekommen, als das Prepaid-Guthaben innerhalb von 2 Wochen rasant abgenommen hat. (ich hab mich schon verzweifelt beim Rechtsanwalt anklopfen sehen...)

Ergebnis: Lehrgeld 2x 3,99Eur
Unsere Tochter wird in Zukunft noch vorsichtiger sein, bei irgendwelchen unbekannten SMS.
Den Handy-Internetzugang haben wir mit Zustimmung unserer Tochter auch gleich deaktiviert, damit mit der "Verarschungstaste" (Taste "0" lange drücken beim Nokia 6303i) oder Handy-Werbung nicht versehentlich teuere Internet-Gebühren anfallen.
Was beim modernen Handys als "anwendungsfreundlich" gedacht ist, kann gerade bei Prepaid ohne günstigen Surf-Tarif auch schnell viel teueres Lehrgeld bedeuten.

Danke nochmals und gute Zeit


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2011)

Hatte auf meinem Handy das gleiche Problem seit meine es benutzt hat. Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit der 0800. Ich hoffe es hat geholfen.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2011)

Hallo Chrissi,
ich bin so glücklich Deinen Eintrag hier gefunden zu haben. Meine Tochter ( 12 J.) ist durch ein Mickymausheft in die Abzocke geraten . Ahnungslos hat sie mehrere SMS verschickt um sich kostenlos Bilder und Klingeltöne herunterzuladen aufs Handy.Erhalten hat sie nichts, außer das ihr ganzes Geld von der Prepaidkarte weg war und sie nicht wußte warum. Wir luden  neu auf und wieder waren 10 Euro futsch. Sie war schon ganz verzweifelt und ich auch. Nun haben wir den Wahnsinn endlich gestoppt. Vielen, vielen, vielen Dank !
Hoffe, dass sie aus dieser Sache gelernt hat und in Zukunft nicht mehr so blauäugig ist und vorsichtiger. Werde ihr sobald sie von der Schule kommt, die gute Nachricht mitteilen 
Nochmals, danke !
Herzliche Grüße


----------



## Leuchtturm (29 Juni 2011)

Betroffene schrieb:


> ... Ich habe mich mal informiert ( recherche im net) und bin auf meine erlösung gestossen...
> 
> Ruf einfach die 0800-1002068-10 an (0800-er Nummern sind ja gratis :-D).
> Du hörst eine Ansage, so ca. "Wenn sie ein bestehendes Abo kündigen möchten drücken sie die 1, das tust du.. danach musst du über die tastatur deines telefons deine handynr. eingeben also 0177xxxxx, die prüfen dann ob und wieviele abos über deine nr. laufen und fragen dich dann, ob du die kündigen ,möchtest... musst dann wieder die 1 drücken (so war's jedenfalls bei mir) und du erhälst gleich nach der Ansage, dass alle Abos gekündigt werden, eine sms in der steht (ich zitiere wörtlich):
> ...



Super Tipp, hat glücklicherweise eben geklappt, meine Tochter hatte sich auch so 2 Abo runtergeladen. Und Dank der Nummer habe ich sie gelöscht bekommen. DANKE DANKE DANKE

[modedit by Hippo: Fullquote gekürzt und Beiträge zusammengefasst]


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2011)

Leuchtturm schrieb:


> Super Tipp, hat glücklicherweise eben geklappt, meine Tochter hatte sich auch so 2 Abo runtergeladen. Und Dank der Nummer habe ich sie gelöscht bekommen. DANKE DANKE DANKE


Und wie hat das Töchterchen das gemacht? Bist du dir sicher, dass du das bezahlen musst?

Übrigens, hier gehts zum Anbieter: http://www.handysms.com/meta/impressum.html



> MES Advertising Ges.m.b.H.
> Eduard-Bodem-Gasse 6
> A-6020 Innsbruck
> 
> ...


Beispiel: http://www.handysms.com/wallpapers/...wchandysms_pi1[view]=detail&tx_wchandysms_pi1=103155



> Du erhältst wöchentlich 3 Hintergrundbilder oder Logos deiner Wahl um nur 0,99EUR/Download im Webildsparabo für 2,99EUR/Woche. WAP-Push Links sind kostenlos. Kündigung jederzeit möglich. Deine Handynummer wird nicht weitergegeben.


----------



## kremer (8 August 2011)

Ich möchte das Abo kündigen. das wird mir einfach zu teuer,Ich habe gerade 45,00 Euro für ne handykarte ausgegeben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
(...)


----------



## BenTigger (8 August 2011)

kremer schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Abo kündigen.



Tja, dann wende dich an deinen Aboanbieter und kündige. Für uns ist es uninteressant, wenn du ein Abo kündigen möchtest, weil es dir zu teuer ist.


----------



## Mischa Hlden (7 September 2011)

Betroffene schrieb:


> *AW: Abzocke Premium-SMS / wap.handysms.com 81333*


Meine Güte, Danke für den Tipp mit dieser Telefonnummer, wo man diese SMSe blocken kann.
Ich habe jetzt seit paar Wochen diese komischen SMS bekommen und wusste noch nicht einmal worum es überhaupt ging, jedesmal 2,99 € !! Für nicht wohl bemerkt.
Ich habe nie ein Abo oder ähnliches abgeschlossen für irgendwelche Klingeltöne oder sonstige Geschichten.
Ich habe diese Telefonnummer angerufen, habe meine Telefonnummer angegeben und habe nochmals die 1 gdrückt wie angesagt wurde und das Thema war endlich erledigt 

Wenn noch jemand dieses Problem hat, kann ich nur sagen; seht zu das ihr da anruft und ihr seit den Mist los.
Danke für diesen Guten Tipp.

Gruss aus Hamburg

(...)


----------



## lelalo (29 September 2011)

Ich wollte auch mal einen anderen Klingelton haben und zack hatte ich ein blödes Abo auf der Rechnung (monatl. ca. 16 Euro), aber keinen neuen Klingelton. Dank der 0800 Nr. ging es superschnell zu kündigen. Klasse Tipp


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2011)

lelalo schrieb:


> Dank der 0800 Nr. ...


Haste dich auch brav dafür bedankt, dass man dich zuvor so nett überrumpelt hat?


----------



## agromot (21 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Chrissi,
Du bist auch für mich bzw. meinen Geldbeutel der Beste. Mein 10jähriger wußte natürlich von nichts, heulte irgendwann, dass er ständig solche SMS bekommt. Inzwischen sind 30,96 EUR (!) aufgelaufen. 
Dank Deiner Hilfe, hat der "Terror" ein Ende. Riesen großen Dank dafür.
Liebe Grüße agromot


----------



## Nadine liebt Axolotl (13 Dezember 2011)

Betroffene schrieb:


> *AW: Abzocke Premium-SMS / wap.handysms.com 81333*
> ... Ruf einfach die 0800-1002068-10 an (0800-er Nummern sind ja gratis :-D).
> Du hörst eine Ansage, so ca. "Wenn sie ein bestehendes Abo kündigen möchten drücken sie die 1, das tust du.. danach musst du über die tastatur deines telefons deine handynr. eingeben also 0177xxxxx, die prüfen dann ob und wieviele abos über deine nr. laufen und fragen dich dann, ob du die kündigen ,möchtest... musst dann wieder die 1 drücken (so war's jedenfalls bei mir) und du erhälst gleich nach der Ansage, dass alle Abos gekündigt werden, eine sms in der steht (ich zitiere wörtlich):...


 
Crissi das war eine sehr sehr sehr hilfsreicher Tipp, wirklich! Ih habe diesen Schritt den du hier geschrieben hast befoglt und nun bin ich kostenfrei ~Yeaaaaahh~
Bin so happy 

Lg : Nadine 

[modedit by Hippo: Beiträge getackert und Fullquote gekürzt. Im Bedarfsfall den Beitrag von "Betroffene" aufrufen]


----------



## Lincoln hawk (23 Dezember 2011)

Hallöchen,auch mir gehts so nur mit der 0800er komm ich wieder zu ner telnr.die ewig läutet aber keiner abhebt. Ich verzweifle......


----------



## Hippo (23 Dezember 2011)

Guck mal hier
Handyabo Kündigen - Kontaktadressen

Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter
Wie kommen Klabauterforderungen zustande?


----------



## mariechen23 (15 Januar 2012)

Wenn du dein Handysms.com Vorteils-Club Spar-Abo abbestellen möchtest, dann sende einfach eine SMS mit dem Text Stop an die Nummer 0930-180190 (für Österreich). Dein Handysms.com Vorteils-Club Spar-Abo endet ohne weitere Kündigungsfrist mit dem Ende der gerade laufenden Bezugs-Woche.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2012)

Das müsste in Quotes gesetzt werden, da es von der Webseite kopiert ist (bei Bedarf googlen)

MES Advertising Ges.m.b.H.
Eduard-Bodem-Gasse 6
A-6020 Innsbruck
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...p-handysms-com-81333.30843/page-2#post-308920

aber wenigstens kann man es bei mariechen23 lesen.

Ob allerdings unsere tschechischen Nachbarn viel mit den AGB anfangen können?
http://www.mobilniobsah.cz/cz/meta/agb.html

das Whois führt letztlich zur MES
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/mobilniobsah.cz
-->
http://www.pgualc.org/details,322117.html

(wobei neue Fragen entstehen...)
(zB setze man mal den Namen des GF in Anführungszeichen und setze den Suchbegriff "schwarze Liste" dazu. Ach nee, noch so ein offspring der Mallorcasause???)


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 April 2012)

Der Name, den Du hier nicht nennen solltest, führt u.a. zur
NCN-Netconsulting GmbH
ncn.at
s.a.
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/klingelton.com

s.a.
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/handysms.com


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2012)

edita70 schrieb:


> ...wird Euch erzaehlen, Ihr habt bei einem iPhone 5(!)-Gewinnspiel teilgenommen.
> Nur dass es das nicht gibt ...


Das Gewinnspiel oder das iPhone 5? Letzteres is ja klar, wegen dem Gewinnspiel hätte ich da aber schon gern mehr Informationen.



> Aktuellen Gerüchten zufolge könnte Apple beim iPhone 5 auf ein Unibody Gehäuse aus Aluminium setzen. Das Gehäuse würde dann aus einem Stück Metall gefräst. Als möglicher Starttermin wird der Oktober 2012 favorisiert.


http://news.preisgenau.de/iphone-5-...uminium-und-erste-technische-daten-26724.html


----------



## Sr. (3 Mai 2012)

Die Telefon Nr 0800-100 2068-10
hat sich geändert  die Aktuelle ist 0180 500 5212


----------



## LARI (7 Mai 2012)

*Vielen Dank !! Mit dieser Nummer hat es geklappt.* Jetzt  kann unsere Tochter wieder schlafen !!


----------



## dietributevonpanem100 (25 Juni 2012)

Ich habe dieses Problem auch aber diese 0800100206810 Nummer funktoniert nicht der sagt die nur und die adresse und legt auf, kann mir jemand helfen???


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2012)

...dann scrolle mal 2 Postings höher, da stehts!


----------



## Grinsbacke (25 Juni 2012)

meinst nicht daß du den da überforderst?


----------



## BenTigger (25 Juni 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...dann scrolle mal 2 Postings höher, da stehts!


ohhh redu... nu machst du es aber zu kompliziert.. ich habe versucht zwei Beiträge hochzuscrollen. Irgendwie stand da nichts...
Nach ca. 1.000.000 Versuchen und 5 1/4 Stunden habe ich endlich begriffen, das man auch noch eine Seite zurück gehen muss.
Man das war aber schwer rauszufinden... Hätest du das nicht auch noch schreiben können?
aber hmmmmm das ist dann auch Unverständlich. Rufe doch einfach für jeden User an und erledige seine Probleme...

SCNR


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> ...habe versucht zwei Beiträge hochzuscrollen. Irgendwie stand da nichts...habe ich endlich begriffen, das man auch noch eine Seite zurück gehen muss.


Kommt auf die Foreneinstellung an! Kann sein, dass ich nicht auf jedem Rechner mit dem Standard unterwegs bin - sorry dafür!


BenTigger schrieb:


> Rufe doch einfach für jeden User an und erledige seine Probleme...


Würde ich gern machen aber die Zahlungsrate ist so schlecht!


----------



## crazy_powerwoman1978 (9 Juli 2012)

Hallo.
Dies betrifft hauptsächlich die luxemburgischen Bürger:
Leider Gottes funktionniert die Nummer nicht für Luxemburg. Deshalb habe ich meinen Provider angerufen und nachgefragt. Er hat gesagt ich solle ihm beide Nummern geben, er würde sie sperren, und würde nicht mehr belästigt und abgezockt werden. Diese Nummer werden dann direkt an dem Tag gesperrt wo du anrufst. Ich hoffe das konnte meinen luxemburger Freunden helfen.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen und einen wunderschönen Tag an alle, Sandra


----------



## Davi79 (13 September 2012)

Hallo


bin auch schon lange Opfer, aber nie aufgepasst.
Jetzt lese ich genauer, dann bin Pech gehabt.
Dieser Nummer 67899 und 67878 aus Luxemburg, wie kann ich machen?? Leider bin gehörlos und kann nicht selber anrufen! Dann schicke ich Anbieter Luxgsm den E-Mail , ob kann das Nummer sperren.

bitte helfen mir, danke!


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2012)

@Davi79, du musst dich an deinen Mobilfunkprovider wenden und dort Buchungen durch Drittanbieter vorweg (und dann auch zukünftig) sperren lassen. Das geht sicher auch per eMail oder besser noch über das Kundenportal deines Anbieters. Die laufende Buchung solltest du bei dem Anbieter kündigen, der diese durchführt.

Siehe auch hier: http://www.luxprivat.lu/News/Partne...aehrliche-Klingeltoene-Abzocke-bei-telefon.lu


> *03.02.2010 / Partner von LuxGSM bittet mächtig zur Kasse*
> 
> *Gefährliche Klingeltöne - Abzocke bei „telefon.lu“*
> 
> ...


----------



## Davi79 (13 September 2012)

hab schon "STOP" geschickt und trotzdem macht Abzocke weiter, echt nervig!!!


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2012)

Dann war das eben das falsche Zauberwort oder die falsche KWN.


Reducal schrieb:


> Die laufende Buchung solltest du bei dem Anbieter kündigen, der diese durchführt.


Dazu musst du konkret wissen, wer das ist. Was sagt denn dein Provider dazu? Der muss schließlich wissen, für wen er abrechnet.


----------



## Davi79 (16 September 2012)

Heute hab ich E-Mail von Anbieter bekommen und ich schreibe auch an Support der Abzocke, dann ist endlich Abschalten. Ich hoffe nicht wieder passieren.

Wenn Luxemburger oder Deutsche auch betroffen und ich geben E-Mail Adresse:

 [email protected] (67899) und  [email protected] (67878)

Hoffentlich nicht Spam-Mail usw. Bei mir geht im Ordnung.


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2012)

Davi79 schrieb:


> klingelton.com


http://klingelton.com/


> NCN-NetConsulting Ges.m.b.H
> A-6020 Innsbruck, Eduard-Bodem-Gasse 6
> Austria


 


Davi79 schrieb:


> mediaplazza.com (67878)


http://mediaplazza.com/front/fr/


> DIGITAL VIRGO
> 88 rue Paul BERT
> 69446 LYON CEDEX 03
> France
> ...


----------



## Davi79 (18 September 2012)

Okay, ich kann aber nicht gut französisch 
abwarten kommt in die nächste Rechnung , ob Abzocke weg


----------



## boedmo (4 Januar 2013)

Ich habe eine sms (67899) erhalten um Klingeltones herunter zu laden (6€ die Woche)!
Dann habe be meinem Provider LUXGSM aus luxemburg angeruffen und die haben mir gesagt,
dass sie das Abonnement stoppen werden.


----------



## FCN (28 Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

bei mir funktioniert das mit der 0800er Nummer nicht. Es kommt nur eine Ansage von net Consulting und dann wird aufgelegt. Gibt es da einen Trick?? LG, Udo


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2013)

Sr. schrieb:


> Die Telefon Nr 0800-100 2068-10
> hat sich geändert die Aktuelle ist 0180 500 5212


----------



## NobbyZ (5 Dezember 2013)

NobbyZ schrieb:


> Liebe tantetai,
> 
> ich denke ich kann dir helfen.
> 
> ...



Die 0800 Nummer ist nicht mehr aktuell. Du wirst auf eine kostenpflichtige 0180 Nummer verwiesen. Den oben beschriebenen Service gibt es dort. Bei mir existiert kein ABO heisst es. Auf meiner Telekom-Rechnung steht was anderes. Bei mir wird weiterhin abgezockt.

[Modedit by BT: Quote und eigenen Text zusammengeführt]


----------



## Ratgeber (24 Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,
Ich hatte genau dasselbe Problem. 
Die Hotline hat mir nicht weitergeholfen, doch ich habe eine E-Mail an die in den AGB's genannte E-Mail Adresss geschrieben. In der habe ich nur kurz erwähnt, dass ich das Abo gerne kündigen würde. Dazu noch die Handynummer schreiben und 20 Minuten später war mein Abo gekündigt


----------



## Aspirant (29 Januar 2017)

Gibt es denn WAP Billing eigentlich immernoch ?


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2017)

Na klar, ist doch wirtschaftlich notwendig [sarkasmus off]


----------

